# Avocado Pesto Pasta



## kadesma (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, since dinner was simple for tonight, my girls decided let's have pasta for lunch...This is what we made..We took about 4 oz. parmesan
2-med avocados
3-large cloves garlic
1-c. tightly packed Italian parsley
1/4 to 1/2-c. of evoo 
salt and fresh ground pepper
Cut the parm into small pieces and put in f/p with steel blade. Process til pulverized.Drop in avocado and garlic smd process til smooth. Add parsley and process again til mix is fairly smooth. Slowly add the oil while machine is running, the more oil the thinner the sauce. Season to taste with salt and pepper..
We served over angel hair pasta, had french bread and sliced tomatoes..
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jul 27, 2005)

That's it! My bags are packed and I'm heading up to northern California!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 28, 2005)

This sounds SO good kadesma!  Thanks!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Jul 28, 2005)

Jkath, will watch for you 

Barb, Thanks, it was yummy... 
kadesma


----------



## Chopstix (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi Kadesma,

This sounds really interesting. I'd like to try this. I may be misreading your recipe though, so just to clarify, does this recipe call for basil or parsley? There's parsley in your list of ingredients but it's not mentioned in the procedure.  Then the procedure mentions basil though no quantity is specified.  I've read your recipe twice and I'm confused. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CARO (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey - sounds delicious!  Think I'd use parsley so as not to drown the flavour of the avo.

I make a quick pasta thing which uses avocado:  I fry some sliced mushrooms, cook pasta bows, then drain the pasta, return to the hot pan and stir in the mushrooms and any juices, a roughly mashed ripe avo, some grated fresh Parmesan, black pepper and a handful of coarsely chopped walnuts which have been lightly toasted in a dry pan.  
Give a quick stir over the heat and serve in hot bowls.  A little goes a long way - very rich!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2005)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Hi Kadesma,
> 
> This sounds really interesting. I'd like to try this. I may be misreading your recipe though, so just to clarify, does this recipe call for basil or parsley? There's parsley in your list of ingredients but it's not mentioned in the procedure. Then the procedure mentions basil though no quantity is specified. I've read your recipe twice and I'm confused. Thanks in advance!


I'm sorry Chopstix,
I wrote basil and I should have typed parsley..That's what happens when you get old and senile  I wnet and corrected the recipe and hope it makes some sense  now. Thanks for letting me know.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2005)

CARO said:
			
		

> Hey - sounds delicious! Think I'd use parsley so as not to drown the flavour of the avo.
> 
> I make a quick pasta thing which uses avocado: I fry some sliced mushrooms, cook pasta bows, then drain the pasta, return to the hot pan and stir in the mushrooms and any juices, a roughly mashed ripe avo, some grated fresh Parmesan, black pepper and a handful of coarsely chopped walnuts which have been lightly toasted in a dry pan.
> Give a quick stir over the heat and serve in hot bowls. A little goes a long way - very rich!


Caro, yes, parsley is the ingredient to use. I goofed and wrote basil instead of parsley. The recipe is really very good and I hope you will enjoy it if you get a chance to make it. I like your recipe idea and my grandson loves the bowtie pasta so I'll try your recipe and I'm sure he and I will really enjoy it..Thank you for sharing 
kadesma


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 1, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Chopstix,
> I wrote basil and I should have typed parsley..That's what happens when you get old and senile I wnet and corrected the recipe and hope it makes some sense now. Thanks for letting me know.
> kadesma


 
Thanks Kadesma!


----------

